# Client Mastodon ?

## sitro

Bonjour,

Je découvre le réseau social Mastodon (certes avec beaucoup de retard)

Je souhaiterais savoir si il existe des clients pour Mastodon de la même sorte que les clients Twitter.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Zyeute dans l'inventaire : http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=mastodon  :Wink: 

----------

